# Recent Topics Box



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The Recent Topics box (top of the forum homepage) has a 95% chance of being moved to the right sidebar quite soon.

This will enable me to display more than 5 topics and also possibly other interesting threads and content (e.g. 'hottest threads')

I'm mentioning it now so that if there are any strong opposing views people can air them.


----------

